
Ember.js: The Road to Ember 3.0 - mixonic
https://emberjs.com/blog/2017/10/03/the-road-to-ember-3-0.html
======
jug
Ahh, the framework I'm curious about but haven't spent time digging into
because it's reputed to be pretty "involved"?

Sometimes I have a hard time getting an up-to-date bird's eye view on
Javascript frameworks. It's easy to get the impression that it's all about
Angular or React these days, that companies are lusting for these developers
in particular. Following a reality check, I'm often surprised to see how huge
something like... say, PHP with Zend is, and how much _these_ devs are sought
after.

I wonder where Ember stands today in this regard. I know it's not the most hip
framework, but is it just because it isn't the greatest latest flavor of the
month or because of framework issues, trouble adapting to modern web app must-
have properties?

Maybe it's just one of those frameworks that doesn't make noise because it
does things right and is reliable, going under the radar ... until you see
businesses looking for competence?

~~~
dbbk
> Maybe it's just one of those frameworks that doesn't make noise because it
> does things right and is reliable, going under the radar

I think this is it. Ember has a slow and steady progress path. It's dead
simple for developers to upgrade their apps through Ember releases, and stay
up to date with the latest features and performance improvements. Conversely,
I feel like there is a lot more pain in regular upgrading with other
frameworks.

------
stevekemp
Off-topic I know, but reading that title strongly reminded me of "The Road to
Amber", discussing Roger Zelazny.

